# Which Modem? USR vs. Dlink



## shyamthakkar (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Which Modem should I go for, Internal or External?

Which Modem should I go for 

US Robotics External Modem 56 Kbps (Is this discontinued)
DLink External Modem 56 Kbps DFM-560ES
D-Link 56 Kbps Internal Modem
Other, please specify

Warranty & Prices in the Mumbai region of the above models would be helpful.

Thanks,
Shyam


----------



## theraven (Oct 26, 2004)

long gone are the days where external and internal modems made a lot of diff
now ppl just go for internal to save space
dlink is a good company ... USR was/is the best but that doesnt make a diff anymore either
i think USR will be a lil mroe expensive and maybe a lil hard to find
so i guess in the end it comes down to availability and pricing .


----------



## shyamthakkar (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks raven, i think i will go for internal for now, since i think i will go for broadband within 3 months, any good options near kandivali, mumbai that you know

howz sify?


----------



## android (Oct 27, 2004)

i use sify  and it provides pretty decent surfing and downloading . also i think thr is a new  offer  sify's  introducing . check tht out.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 28, 2004)

CONEXANT


----------



## shyamthakkar (Oct 28, 2004)

wht is tht?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2004)

go for D-Link, still they make the bst modems

Conexant is a compiny which makes the modem chip not the modem, D-link or other such componies make the modem based on it

Both D-Link & USR now uses, Conexant HSF chips, so no matter what U get, U will get the same performance, I still supports a D-Link internal Modem


----------



## shyamthakkar (Oct 28, 2004)

hey gxsaurav,

thanks for the info, bud.

i feel so much better going in for Dlink


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 28, 2004)

US robotics was monster company that got bought out by a loser like 3com. A company that went up against Microsoft LAN manager, the lamest of lame networking software and lost. You can imagine what happened to USR then. They sell USR modems as 3COM modems now. After using hundreds of modems I can say, USR modems were the best. I still have 10 plus year old USR modems I still use  For reliability, stability, upgrades and compatibility, there is nothing that matches it.

Considering I paid over US$150 for the cheapest USR modem to upwards of US$500 plus for ISDN, While you can buy dlink modems for rs 500, think I will stick to cheap unreliable and junk that I can change every year   or every month.

Of course I ain't looking for 24x7 reliability now either. And even with the high prices USR put a lot of companies out of business like Hayes for one.
If you can find 3COM modems for less than double the price of other modems, go for it. Other wise get the cheaper modem. Always get external modems unless you are really careful.

IE if you have your modem always connected to the phone lines and lightning strikes, not only do you loose the modem, You loose the computer too. And there is mega rain and lightning where I stay now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2004)

They were once best, but now since we have cheap modems being faced out by broadband or cable internet, it doesn't matter that much, get a D-Link, drivers are easily available, cos once U buy a software drivers are the only thing U further upgrade in it


----------



## shyamthakkar (Oct 28, 2004)

since i wud be going for broadband pretty soon and my mobo is lan enabled with 10/100 lan, i think i wud go for dlink internal for now?

btw, howz sify for broadband?

and are those stories abt fried mobos true with lightning strikes?


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 28, 2004)

errr...why on earth are u worried about lightining strikes ??? If a lightnin strikes ur mobo or ur system or anything close to it then mate ur one of the most unluckiest persons out there dont u think!!!!


----------



## shyamthakkar (Oct 28, 2004)

ya i agree, i wud think myself to be lucky if my mobo fried and i survived, lol


----------



## demoninside (Oct 29, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> go for D-Link, still they make the bst modems
> 
> Conexant is a compiny which makes the modem chip not the modem, D-link or other such componies make the modem based on it
> 
> Both D-Link & USR now uses, Conexant HSF chips, so no matter what U get, U will get the same performance, I still supports a D-Link internal Modem


Hey GX don't know about all these things but real time prob with service,
couldn't get mine repaired even after 6 months,
i m going to take them cort????????///
hell


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 29, 2004)

Actually the chips alone wont give identical performance. Take for example graphic cards by different manufacturers using the same chips. Same with modems. I have USR modems using Texas Instruments, Rockwell (now sold to connexant and who knows who), Lucent etc. It was the same before. Even using identical chips, there was vast performance difference. Of course all this only matters if you are an ISP or someone who needs critical access. Some modems use optocouplers to isolate the phone lines since when it rings you can get over 100 volts coming in the line while some just use the fact that when you are ON-LINE, the phone dont ring. But if that line spike comes, most times it is okay.. If a ligthning strike comes via the line, the optocoupler wont help much, but how about something like a few thousand volts spiking though? Then you have problems with it hanging up or answering the line properly. All the time.... It NOT hanging up in the middle because of some line noise etc.. As you can see unlike most things, There are vast number of variables in using a modem and having it work reliabelly.

But even the rs200 modem is vast improvement over my 300baud commodore 64 one. Which used to be a rather quite advanced in its day since I did not have to place tha hand set after dialing in onto the pad to connect etc..  And yes we used to transfer entire disks with it   300 baud is 30 bytes/sec.. My first 1200 baud cost me US$500 or something like that and it had much trouble connecting. USR came in with 9600 and viola, most problems went away.. of course cost was 2-3 times what others charged.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 2, 2004)

I love the modems with motorola chip in them. Me and my friends are using them and they are really fast and stable.


----------

